# ford 4000 bleeding hydraulic lift system



## steve lear (Nov 7, 2018)

i have a ford 4000 1964 i let air into the hydraulic pump and the 3 point hitch stoped working i have bleed the air out thru the pump and it's still not working so how could i bleed it out of the rest of the system. has quick connect hook up for a front end loader any suggestions appreciated


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

steve lear said:


> i have a ford 4000 1964 i let air into the hydraulic pump and the 3 point hitch stoped working i have bleed the air out thru the pump and it's still not working so how could i bleed it out of the rest of the system. has quick connect hook up for a front end loader any suggestions appreciated



How did you let air into the pump? 
Also how did you bleed it?
Sometimes they can be a pia to bleed. If you go buy a plastic fitting with male threads on one end and a hose barb on the other you can run a hose from the pump back to the fill port on the reservoir. Let it sit and idle for half an hour.. See what that does.


----------



## peanut (Dec 25, 2018)

i had trouble with mine also,arms wouldn't work,while the tractor is running i move the arms up and down by hand until the air was out,now it works fine,strong life


----------



## flattop (Jul 25, 2018)

steve lear said:


> i have a ford 4000 1964 i let air into the hydraulic pump and the 3 point hitch stoped working i have bleed the air out thru the pump and it's still not working so how could i bleed it out of the rest of the system. has quick connect hook up for a front end loader any suggestions appreciated


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I cannot remember if the early models had a dipstick for the hydraulic section. My NAA has the dipstick. You can remove the dipstick and blow compressed air down the tube. This will prime the hydraulic pump in short order and restore the rear 3 pt lift. Worked fine on the NAA and several 8ns that had similar lift problems. This was posted on utube with a step by step procedure. It worked in my case.


----------

